# Downsizing



## Old Dummy (Jun 10, 2021)

I don’t like being retired. My task now is downsizing, specifically a bunch of musical instruments.

I talked to the shop where I bought most of them, the first was a 5 string banjo in 1976.

He will buy all of them, which makes it easier than selling privately. I have to get them all cleaned up (a big job) then drive there - 50 some miles - next week. I should get a few grand for everything.

But they won’t even make a dent in my mountain of junk.


----------



## Jules (Jun 10, 2021)

Glad that your musical instruments are going back to a good place and you’re getting $$$. 

It may not may a dent but it is a start.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 10, 2021)

I am still going through my books.  Problem is I want to keep all of them.  The local library has taken quite a few to sell.  Most have gone to Salvation Army.  I am keeping the spiritual ones as they feed my soul.


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 10, 2021)

Jules said:


> Glad that your musical instruments are going back to a good place and you’re getting $$$.
> 
> It may not may a dent but it is a start.



Yes, a start.


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 10, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I am still going through my books.  Problem is I want to keep all of them.  The local library has taken quite a few to sell.  Most have gone to Salvation Army.  I am keeping the spiritual ones as they feed my soul.



That’s another job for me, but I’ll probably keep most of them. Most are non-fiction.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 11, 2021)

We have been getting rid of junk for a few years. We really accumulated a LOT of stuff during our "thriving" years. We just got rid of a BIG one. A 1952 Ford 8n tractor. We farmed with it for 35 years...bought used...and is a major symbol of retirement for us. Now that it is gone, we feel much "lighter", and ready to let our stuff keep flowing away forever.  This process reminds me of James Taylor's "Moonshadow"


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 11, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> We have been getting rid of junk for a few years. We really accumulated a LOT of stuff during our "thriving" years. We just got rid of a BIG one. A 1952 Ford 8n tractor. We farmed with it for 35 years...bought used...and is a major symbol of retirement for us. Now that it is gone, we feel much "lighter", and ready to let our stuff keep flowing away forever.  This process reminds me of James Taylor's "Moonshadow"



Ha, I have a 1951 Ferguson TO2O I have to get rid of also -- basically the same tractor as yours. I bought it in 1977, completely rebuilt the engine in 2001.

I used it mainly for getting logs/firewood out of my woods, and plowing snow.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 11, 2021)

as a nerd type computer nut I have acquired boxes of old sound/video/modem/ethernet cards,surplus ide drive cables, sound cables, memory sticks, cpu's,old 5.25/3.5 floppy disk drives and disks, cd's full of old driver files all of which I had to ditch. most still worked for in home use such as gaming or letter writing.


----------



## Jules (Jun 11, 2021)

For all men who are used to repairing things, it seems like one of the hardest things to get rid of is all those boxes of bits and pieces that you might need someday.  DH has been working on the basement.  He always said he’d keep them because there’s room.  Now he’s rethinking that.  It’s not far to the hardware store.


----------



## Ceege (Jun 11, 2021)

My rule is that if I haven't used it in the last year, it has to go.  Of course, there are some things that I hold on to over the year limit.  Something to fix or repair an item with or something of sentimental value.

  I've got the 1st floor straightened out and I'm going to start on the attic next.  Take a large garbage bag upstairs, fill it up, take out what I'd like to donate, and then march the rest out to the curb for garbage pickup.  Just a little at a time, but it will get done.


----------



## Remy (Jun 11, 2021)

Time for a yard sale?

I have too much stuff because I like to thrift. But it's not out of control. At least I don't think so.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh yes. Downsizing...that dreaded task! I've been doing it little by little. I have a bag of clothing to donate now...just can't figure out which agency. I'd prefer to use one that doesn't charge for used garments. It's good that the shop where you bought your instruments is going to give you a few thousand for them. You have a mountain of junk but you'll have less "junk" when you clean and sell your instruments. At least that's a good start.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 11, 2021)

I've been getting rid of stuff but Huzz keeps buying more (mostly tools). The faster & more I try to get rid of, the more he buys.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 11, 2021)

I've got gobs of stuff I haven't used in years, and have started selling it on EBAY,  Every week I advertise another item, and so far, everything has sold for a decent price.  I tried a local "open market"  last Summer, but most of the people who go there to buy something want to offer a fraction of what it's worth.  With EBAY, I have a "global" market, and there is always someone out there willing to pay a decent price.    

Recently, I sold a nice fancy Bowie knife to a buyer in Japan....and even with the shipping costs, I got twice as much as I paid for it 20+ years ago.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 11, 2021)

I was never much of a collector, but when I downsized, I moved from a 3-br house with an art studio and yards to a little 1-br apartment. All the lawn and gardening equipment had to go, and all my art supplies and paintings, plus 2 bedroom sets and the dining room furniture. I sold some of the furniture and gardening equipment (yard sale) and Goodwill came and picked up the rest. To get rid of the art supplies, I called my granddaughter, who was taking art classes in college, and she and several classmates came and helped themselves until it was all gone.

It was easy because I don't get attached to stuff. I do wish I could have kept the art supplies, but there's just no room to paint here, or to store it all.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 11, 2021)

No problem here.  Sold my last house and sold some of my things but mostly I gave them to the local Mennonite Central Committee.  Good people who do good works.  I was glad to see everything go.  Don't miss any of it.  I now live in an apartment and love it.  Can't understand why people are so obsessed with constant shopping and hoarding things.  You came into this world with nothing and let me tell you, good brothers and sisters, that's exactly the way you're going to leave.


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 11, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oh yes. Downsizing...that dreaded task! I've been doing it little by little. I have a bag of clothing to donate now...just can't figure out which agency. I'd prefer to use one that doesn't charge for used garments. It's good that the shop where you bought your instruments is going to give you a few thousand for them. You have a mountain of junk but you'll have less "junk" when you clean and sell your instruments. At least that's a good start.



Aside from my 2-hour lunch, I got one more guitar and its case cleaned up today. 

Another guitar, its case, and an amp to go. The shop won't be open to the public til next Wednesday so I got plenty of time.


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 16, 2021)

Old Dummy said:


> I don’t like being retired. My task now is downsizing, specifically a bunch of musical instruments.
> 
> I talked to the shop where I bought most of them, the first was a 5 string banjo in 1976.
> 
> ...



Well I got $2,050 for my instruments. He went through each one, noting what I might ask if I put them on Craig's List "as is." Then he noted various things that needed to be done to each one -- he has to do that because he warranties every used instrument he sells -- and offered his price. I didn't even hesitate; I just wanted to get rid of them.

He took the business over when his father died in 1976, and I've known and dealt with him since. Super-straight, nice guy, not the kind of person that is even capable of screwing anyone.

Last weekend a buddy helped me put in a dry well (I can't do much digging with these arthritic hands). He didn't want any money so I gave him a 2-man 6' crosscut saw, and a 4' one-man crosscut saw. They were originally my paternal grandfather's, who was born in 1870, so the saws may be well over 100 years old. I got them from my dad.

I learned as a 15 year-old how to use the 2-man, when Dad and I cut down several dead Elm trees in our lawn (Dutch Elm disease). The biggest was at least 3' in diameter. Old Pops laid that thing right down where he wanted. It wasn't his first day at the races.

Downside: My mountain of junk doesn't look any smaller than it did last week.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> No problem here.  Sold my last house and sold some of my things but mostly I gave them to the local Mennonite Central Committee.  Good people who do good works.  I was glad to see everything go.  Don't miss any of it.  I now live in an apartment and love it.  Can't understand why people are so obsessed with constant shopping and hoarding things.  You came into this world with nothing and let me tell you, good brothers and sisters, that's exactly the way you're going to leave.


yep and if you lived your life with nothing in between bith & death , what a miserable life that would be....


----------



## Rainee (Jun 17, 2021)

Old Dummy said:


> I don’t like being retired. My task now is downsizing, specifically a bunch of musical instruments.
> 
> I talked to the shop where I bought most of them, the first was a 5 string banjo in 1976.
> 
> ...


Good for you Old Dummy .. feels good when you get rid of things and down size , less clutter and less to dust I say .. also bring in a bit of extra funds for you.. its all the go here people selling their junk as they say one persons junk is anothers treasures well not junk really who wants to buy junk but its nice to have nice things you love isn`t it .. thanks for sharing your post..


----------



## Rainee (Jun 17, 2021)

We retired from work.. had a nice home but too much work and didn`t need such a large home so we bought a relocatable home I guess what you would call over there a mobile home but ours doesn`t move we just live on the land and pay rent for the land in a nice village park .. home is comfy and the cash we had from the home we travelled everywhere we needed to go .. so glad I did as now I wouldn`t be able to do it with the way my legs are and my neuropathy problems with pain.. have been to 10 countries all up and even had a few nights bed and breakfast in a Castle in England we loved every bit of it even if it took most of our  cash it was worth it .. we manage now with less and as Packerjohn says we leave with nothing so having lots of memories is precious ..and doing Genealogy has helped me pass a lot of time..


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2021)

I did some major downsizing 4 years ago,  when I sold our family home of 2200 sq. ft.,   and moved into an 800 sq. ft. apartment.  

It was almost a full year dedicated to the process.    I did get a lot of  help from my daughter and SIL who live nearby.  
SIL  had total say over the yard  equipment,  garage and backyard shed ...  all totally packed full.   
He and my son,  who lives out of state,    split up  the power tools and expensive things in the garage.  
And my daughter is great at selling household  furnishings..   She seems to enjoy that.  
She  sold/emptied out  7 rooms in  about 3-4 months.   

And everything of value  (books, jewelry, etc.)   that I wasn't going to sell,   was split up between my   3 kids before the move.   
I kept 'little things'  that I love and bring happy memories  ....my apartment is adorned with them.


----------



## Victor (Jun 17, 2021)

Actually I am trying to Upsize.   Bigger apartment and more stuff. It is difficult for me to sell things. No one wants them and It is not worth putting it on eBay or amazon


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2021)

Victor said:


> Actually I am trying to Upsize.   Bigger apartment and more stuff. It is difficult for me to sell things. No one wants them and It is not worth putting it on eBay or amazon


Take them to the Charity shop....it's amazing how many people will buy the same stuff there that they won't buy on FB or Ebay..., only thing is you won't get any money for them but at least you'll be helping a charity


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 17, 2021)

Next on my retirement agenda is not downsizing, but maintenance. In the past couple of years my creek has eaten away at the bank and is only about 12 or so feet away from my house now. Not good, got to get the bank built back up.

You can see the first tree leaning over, the underside has eroded away. It's a nice shag bark hickory; I'd like to save it but don't know if we can.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2021)

Old Dummy said:


> Next on my retirement agenda is not downsizing, but maintenance. In the past couple of years my creek has eaten away at the bank and is only about 12 or so feet away from my house now. Not good, got to get the bank built back up.
> 
> You can see the first tree leaning over, the underside has eroded away. It's a nice shag bark hickory; I'd like to save it but don't know if we can.
> 
> ...


I don't know about the poor tree, but it sure is pretty where you are!


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 17, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oh yes. Downsizing...that dreaded task! I've been doing it little by little. I have a bag of clothing to donate now...just can't figure out which agency. I'd prefer to use one that doesn't charge for used garments. It's good that the shop where you bought your instruments is going to give you a few thousand for them. You have a mountain of junk but you'll have less "junk" when you clean and sell your instruments. At least that's a good start.


Check your local churches as some take clothing, bedding and sometimes working appliances and furniture that they give to those in need. Also check women's shelters.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 18, 2021)

All I know is, that in my next life, I want to return as a minimalist.  'cause it's currently hardwired into my DNA to accumulate.

Two big moves where I was forced to declutter and I still have way too much stuff...


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 18, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> All I know is, that in my next life, I want to return as a minimalist.  'cause it's currently hardwired into my DNA to accumulate.
> 
> Two big moves where I was forced to declutter and I still have way too much stuff...



LOL, great idea! I will push for that also.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 18, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Check your local churches as some take clothing, bedding and sometimes working appliances and furniture that they give to those in need. Also check women's shelters.


Yes, thank you Becky. I know of one church and the agency I donated lots of clothes to, neither of which charge. Problem with the agency is now they have certain days and hours for drop offs. And one would have to catch someone at the church. Issue with both...I don't drive and would have to rely on (probably) my son's time frames. He's working 6 or 7 days a week now plus keeping up with family issues so I hate to even bother him.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 18, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yes, thank you Becky. I know of one church and the agency I donated lots of clothes to, neither of which charge. Problem with the agency is now they have certain days and hours for drop offs. And one would have to catch someone at the church. Issue with both...I don't drive and would have to rely on (probably) my son's time frames. He's working 6 or 7 days a week now plus keeping up with family issues so I hate to even bother him.


I certainly understand that. I no longer drive and depend on family near me, which is only my son and DIL. My son's company sends him all over different states that have their divisions.  He's gone a lot.


----------



## HarryHawk (Jun 21, 2021)

In the midst of a major downsize effort.  I'm getting rid just about all the stuff mentioned above - guitars, books, tools, kid's toys, etc.

One thing I have found so far, Craigslist is much less effective now than it used to be, at least for me.  I've had much better luck using Facebook Marketplace.  

I used to sell and ship alot of items, but since the pandemic started, I've experienced problems with packages getting lost or greatly delayed.  I've had more problems in the past year than the past ten years combined.  Shipping has just become to much of a hassle for me, so everything I sell is local pick up.

When I sell something, I always meet the buyer in the parking lot of my local police station.  They actually have a space with signage specifically for internet transactions.  It is easy to find each other and I want to make the buyer feel safe that the transaction is legitimate.


----------



## HarryHawk (Jun 21, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oh yes. Downsizing...that dreaded task! I've been doing it little by little. I have a bag of clothing to donate now...just can't figure out which agency. I'd prefer to use one that doesn't charge for used garments. It's good that the shop where you bought your instruments is going to give you a few thousand for them. You have a mountain of junk but you'll have less "junk" when you clean and sell your instruments. At least that's a good start.


I took several bags of clothes to my local Goodwill this weekend.  I've donated alot of stuff in the past and felt good about it.  This weekend, not so much.  They just have a bunch of large cardboard boxes outside. I went the first thing in the morning and the boxes were filled to overflowing, so the stuff has been outside for at least several days.  It's all going to get ruined when it rains.   I need to find a new place to make domations.


----------



## Chet (Jun 21, 2021)

About ten years ago I downsized my stuff and had to unload at the same time all that my parents had accumulated after both had passed. I could have gotten a good amount of money for some of it but that would have taken a lot of time, so most things were donated or thrown away.


----------



## Jules (Jun 21, 2021)

HarryHawk said:


> When I sell something, I always meet the buyer in the parking lot of my local police station. They actually have a space with signage specifically for internet transactions. It is easy to find each other and I want to make the buyer feel safe that the transaction is legitimate.


Good idea.


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 21, 2021)

I have a 12' Ultranautics Jetstar jet boat that hasn't been on the water since 2011. Some buds and I hauled it out of my barn this afternoon. Both tires were flat, layers of dust all over and mice nests too.

He's going to clean it up for me and sell it. He thinks I should be able to get at least $1,000. It's a great little boat and cheap to run.

Mine is red exactly like this one from online:







Another online pik:


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 22, 2021)

Roofie: Did you "Love" my post cuz of my cute little boat?"


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 23, 2021)

Old Dummy said:


> Roofie: Did you "Love" my post cuz of my cute little boat?"


Yep


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jun 27, 2021)

Old Dummy said:


> I don’t like being retired. My task now is downsizing, specifically a bunch of musical instruments.
> 
> I talked to the shop where I bought most of them, the first was a 5 string banjo in 1976.
> 
> ...


Get a hold of Good will, maybe they have an idea of how to help.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jun 27, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Check your local churches as some take clothing, bedding and sometimes working appliances and furniture that they give to those in need. Also check women's shelters.


Once a year, I go through dishes and pots and pans and if I don't use them anymore, out they go.  The same with clothes, etc.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 10, 2021)

We held a garage/moving sale.  I put a cardboard sign in the window and sold the house as well.

The nice folks that bought it were planning to be snowbirds keeping their up north house, so they didn't mind that we left some furniture behind.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 10, 2021)

Manatee said:


> We held a garage/moving sale.  I put a cardboard sign in the window and sold the house as well.
> 
> The nice folks that bought it were planning to be snowbirds keeping their up north house, so they didn't mind that we left some furniture behind.


Sounds like it worked out great for you.


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 10, 2021)

Well I sold my boat to a guy I know a few weeks ago for $1,000. I had another guy with a dozer come in and “move” the creek for me, as I mentioned in a previous post.

The $1,000 went sideways to him but he did a great job.

That stump was the tree in my earlier post that was leaning over.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 11, 2021)

HarryHawk said:


> I took several bags of clothes to my local Goodwill this weekend.  I've donated alot of stuff in the past and felt good about it.  This weekend, not so much.  They just have a bunch of large cardboard boxes outside. I went the first thing in the morning and the boxes were filled to overflowing, so the stuff has been outside for at least several days.  It's all going to get ruined when it rains.   I need to find a new place to make domations.


Do you have a Salvation Army?  I always feel good when I donate, whether it be Goodwill or Salvation Army.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 11, 2021)

Hubby loves to buy books.  I am beginning to get overwhelmed with so many books.  I dread the day he passes and I'll be stuck with over 1,000 books.  Many are leather bound and quite heavy.


----------



## HarryHawk (Sep 11, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Do you have a Salvation Army?  I always feel good when I donate, whether it be Goodwill or Salvation Army.


We are fortunate in that we have several options for donating.  We are downsizing so we pretty much donate a load of something on a weekly basis.  It just seems like some donation centers are better run than others.  I guess that is not surprising.


----------



## HarryHawk (Sep 11, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Hubby loves to buy books.  I am beginning to get overwhelmed with so many books.  I dread the day he passes and I'll be stuck with over 1,000 books.  Many are leather bound and quite heavy.


We are in the process of downsizing and probably have over a thousand books.  It has become somewhat of a chore to find a home for books.   We used to donate alot of books to our local libraries, but as of late, our libraries are not anxious to accept donated books.  We have had the best luck donating them to donation centers like the Salvation Army and Goodwill.

It is a logistical exercise to box up books and deliver them. A box load of books gets heavy, and requires a sturdy box.  We have found that boxes used to ship wine or alcohol are fairly sturdy and just about the right size to be manageable.


----------



## DGM (Sep 11, 2021)

When I visited one of my favorite postal patrons in the rehab facility the sharp as a tack 104 year old doll gave me some of the best advice ever:  "When I moved from a five bedroom house to a one bedroom apartment it was SO stressful, what to keep, what to give away, what to sell.  All that stress and worry and THIS is what we all end up with (and she points to each for emphasis) a bed, a dresser, a TV and a chair".  
This became our mantra when we downsized.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 11, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Hubby loves to buy books.  I am beginning to get overwhelmed with so many books.  I dread the day he passes and I'll be stuck with over 1,000 books.  Many are leather bound and quite heavy.


Hey, if leather bound, they may be worth money...take a good look at them and check it out.  Any first editions in the mix?


----------



## old medic (Sep 14, 2021)

Old Dummy said:


> Next on my retirement agenda is not downsizing, but maintenance. In the past couple of years my creek has eaten away at the bank and is only about 12 or so feet away from my house now. Not good, got to get the bank built back up.
> 
> You can see the first tree leaning over, the underside has eroded away. It's a nice shag bark hickory; I'd like to save it but don't know if we can.
> 
> ...


This looks like Elk Creek in Halcott NY


----------



## bowmore (Sep 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yep and if you lived your life with nothing in between birth & death , what a miserable life that would be....


 


The Dash​_the poem by Linda Ellis_
I read of a man who stood to speak at the funeral of a friend. He referred to the dates on the tombstone from the beginning… to the end.
He noted that first came the date of birth and spoke of the following date with tears, but he said what mattered most of all was the dash between those years.
For that dash represents all the time they spent alive on earth and now only those who loved them know what that little line is worth.
For it matters not, how much we own, the cars… the house… the cash. What matters is how we live and love and how we spend our dash.
So think about this long and hard; are there things you’d like to change? For you never know how much time is left that still can be rearranged.
To be less quick to anger and show appreciation more and love the people in our lives like we’ve never loved before.
If we treat each other with respect and more often wear a smile… remembering that this special dash might only last a little while.
So when your eulogy is being read, with your life’s actions to rehash, would you be proud of the things they say about how you lived your dash?


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 14, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Hey, if leather bound, they may be worth money...take a good look at them and check it out.  Any first editions in the mix?


No first editions.  He's does not want to sell them but rather give them to his two nephews who he knows will treasure them.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> No first editions.  He's does not want to sell them but rather give them to his two nephews who he knows will treasure them.


Sounds like a good plan.  Nice to have someone come along after you that also values your "stuff".


----------



## Trila (Oct 23, 2021)

Old Dummy said:


> I don’t like being retired. My task now is downsizing, specifically a bunch of musical instruments.
> 
> I talked to the shop where I bought most of them, the first was a 5 string banjo in 1976.
> 
> ...


I know all about mountains of accumulated junk....I'm a 3rd generation "saver".  I wish you luck.


----------



## mrstime (Oct 23, 2021)

Rainee said:


> We retired from work.. had a nice home but too much work and didn`t need such a large home so we bought a relocatable home I guess what you would call over there a mobile home but ours doesn`t move we just live on the land and pay rent for the land in a nice village park .. home is comfy and the cash we had from the home we travelled everywhere we needed to go .. so glad I did as now I wouldn`t be able to do it with the way my legs are and my neuropathy problems with pain.. have been to 10 countries all up and even had a few nights bed and breakfast in a Castle in England we loved every bit of it even if it took most of our  cash it was worth it .. we manage now with less and as Packerjohn says we leave with nothing so having lots of memories is precious ..and doing Genealogy has helped me pass a lot of time..


We down sized to a Mobile home because in Canada most homes have basements. 40 years ago the Doctor told me to stay off stairs. Awful hard to do with a basement. So 15 years ago we sold our house and bought a mobile home with good sized addition. Finally no stairs! We are in a senior park and love it except for losing friends, as today.


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 23, 2021)

Immediately after I retired in June 2021 I started cleaning out the garage.  Got rid of all the lawn equipment because we haven't cared for our own lawn since 2006.  Next, cleaned out the master bedroom closet.  I was Type A during my career so I guess I just needed something to do.  Also, I had to clean out my dad's house after he passed and my mother's house when she moved to assisted living.  I don't want someone else to have that task when I can no longer live in our house.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 23, 2021)

mrstime said:


> We down sized to a Mobile home because in Canada most homes have basements. 40 years ago the Doctor told me to stay off stairs. Awful hard to do with a basement. So 15 years ago we sold our house and bought a mobile home with good sized addition. Finally no stairs! We are in a senior park and love it except for losing friends, as today.


Sorry for the loss of your friends, mrstime.


----------



## mrstime (Oct 23, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Sorry for the loss of your friends, mrstime.


Thank you, the man who died and his wife (who is very much alive) were and are the finest human beings we have ever been lucky enough to meet. He was the kind of person who would do anything to help anyone in need, was sweet and had a puckish sense of humor, he will be missed by everyone who knows him. Because this a senior park, he is not the first nor will he be the last, but he will be missed more than any of the others.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 24, 2021)

I did a big downsizing about 10 years ago....but it is still an ongoing thing, I need to work on my closet now, with the pandemic and staying home, I just do not wear even a fourth of my clothes/shoes/bags....my world gets smaller and smaller but that is ok as things no longer matter and the older I get the less I can take care of...and so it goes.


----------

